Ask HN: What are your 2020 year resolutions? - djebril
======
topmonk
Stop fantasizing about getting something I will never have.

------
furgooswft13
Stop drinking and stop vaping. Not because of any of the recent vaping
hysteria, but because I work from home now and just end up vaping constantly
all day, and it's making my lungs and throat feel like shit. Both vices are
pretty much placebos to me at this point anyway. The negatives far outweigh
whatever positive mental benefit they might temporarily give me. Also
exercise, to hopefully quell the newfound boredom I'll be experiencing, also
to work off this beer gut.

Pretty cliche resolutions I guess, but I gotta do it. Sick of feeling like
shit all the time. Check back in a year...

~~~
quickthrower2
Good luck, giving up or reducing alcohol consumption is great for your health.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Less HN. I love reading the news so HN is a time sink for me. There's no way
for me to read everything but HN sure lets me try to do it.

------
santa_boy
\- Read atleast one book at month \- Write atleast one post a week \- Spend
more quality time with family \- Exercise 5 days a week. Tracked via Fitbit \-
Go to market and sell. Learn and iterate \- Meditate \- Do more selfless good
\- Reduce drinks if possible

Kinda sorted I think ;-)

------
methusala8
Get fit. Read more. Start my own blog. Increase my network. Meditate daily and
Move into a Deep Learning role.

------
codingslave
Exercise, therapy, yoga, organic food

------
quickthrower2
Need to lose some weight, gain some upper body strength, do yoga regularly.

------
Ruth_K
Buying an apartment and getting the driving license.

------
BookPage
Abstain from ordering in

